# Chesapeake bay retriever



## Hunterj 1 (Jan 6, 2013)

I am looking at getting a Chesapeake bay retriever any suggestions on breeders 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Depends what you are after. Some breeders breed constantly as a business while others are looking for only the top of the line dogs. From personal experience I like Northwyn and Curly Kennels the best. Irish's, RKK, and a few more I'm forgetting also turn out good dogs. Don't discount the recuse chessie's either. I hunted my first one upland and she was a tank. Shi kid has a great dog that is a rescue. Your best bet is to head to Detroit for the AKC show in Feb/ March where all of the breeders will be lined up next to each other and talk to all of them. Look at their dogs and see what you like the looks of best. Watch their demeanour, etc.


----------



## montrose trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Do lots and lots of research. Make sure you have read all contract thoroughly and understand them before you sign. Don't wanna get screwed by a detail if an issue arises. That being said I have a dog from rkk and she bad tons of drive. Didn't even get a season out of her because she developed hip displagia at 1yr old. I have a rescue pup who is a year and a half and he is awesome. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hunterj 1 (Jan 6, 2013)

What about Blackwood Kennel in north branch 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

Shiloh Ridge Retrievers. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## uplandman23 (Oct 16, 2008)

Before you judge a breeder for something that some has posted on this site weather it be truthful or not make a visit to the breeder your self. Remember there our always to sides to every story.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

uplandman23 said:


> Before you judge a breeder for something that some has posted on this site weather it be truthful or not make a visit to the breeder your self. Remember there our always to sides to every story.


if your referring to montrose trappers story. hes correct. he got a raw deal. that breeder did not honor the guarantee and gave him the run around on teh whole deal. I usually stay quiet and don't take side, but that breeder did NOT honor the guarantee.

the chessy community is small and they know each other very well...he got a raw deal. its that simple.


----------



## uplandman23 (Oct 16, 2008)

Did you your self talk to the breeder. Did you get there side of the story or just his. How much of the actual facts do you know. Wait I know you didn't talk to the breeder as I am the breeder and none of you have ever called me. There is a great deal about this raw deal that none of you know about as I have never commented to any of the posts that he has done and none of you have contacted me. Why should I when you won't believe what I have to say any ways. My dogs are not perfect and neither am I. This dog does not have HD she has blown ACL's. I have had the x-rays looked at by multiple vets and a specialist. Yes I know what the vet said at my office he said the dog could have HD not that she did. This vet is also legally blind and no longer works at my vet's office. But why try and explain any of this to you as you no Mr. Hursh and not me. So I am the one who is the liar and cheat. If he really wants his money back than he needs to have the dog OFA'd that's what the contract states.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

uplandman23 said:


> Did you your self talk to the breeder. Did you get there side of the story or just his. How much of the actual facts do you know. Wait I know you didn't talk to the breeder as I am the breeder and none of you have ever called me. There is a great deal about this raw deal that none of you know about as I have never commented to any of the posts that he has done and none of you have contacted me. Why should I when you won't believe what I have to say any ways. My dogs are not perfect and neither am I. This dog does not have HD she has blown ACL's. I have had the x-rays looked at by multiple vets and a specialist. Yes I know what the vet said at my office he said the dog could have HD not that she did. This vet is also legally blind and no longer works at my vet's office. But why try and explain any of this to you as you no Mr. Hursh and not me. So I am the one who is the liar and cheat. If he really wants his money back than he needs to have the dog OFA'd that's what the contract states.


say what you want, you jerked him around so bad on that deal and you know it. sorry.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

uplandman23 said:


> Did you your self talk to the breeder. Did you get there side of the story or just his. How much of the actual facts do you know. Wait I know you didn't talk to the breeder as I am the breeder and none of you have ever called me. There is a great deal about this raw deal that none of you know about as I have never commented to any of the posts that he has done and none of you have contacted me. Why should I when you won't believe what I have to say any ways. My dogs are not perfect and neither am I. This dog does not have HD she has blown ACL's. I have had the x-rays looked at by multiple vets and a specialist. Yes I know what the vet said at my office he said the dog could have HD not that she did. This vet is also legally blind and no longer works at my vet's office. But why try and explain any of this to you as you no Mr. Hursh and not me. So I am the one who is the liar and cheat. If he really wants his money back than he needs to have the dog OFA'd that's what the contract states.


What's the name of your kennel?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

uplandman23 said:


> Did you your self talk to the breeder. Did you get there side of the story or just his. How much of the actual facts do you know. Wait I know you didn't talk to the breeder as I am the breeder and none of you have ever called me. There is a great deal about this raw deal that none of you know about as I have never commented to any of the posts that he has done and none of you have contacted me. Why should I when you won't believe what I have to say any ways. My dogs are not perfect and neither am I. This dog does not have HD she has blown ACL's. I have had the x-rays looked at by multiple vets and a specialist. Yes I know what the vet said at my office he said the dog could have HD not that she did. This vet is also legally blind and no longer works at my vet's office. But why try and explain any of this to you as you no Mr. Hursh and not me. So I am the one who is the liar and cheat. If he really wants his money back than he needs to have the dog OFA'd that's what the contract states.


i think one of your reasons was "you worked her too hard" as an excuse for not honoring your guarantee...sound familiar? lets get this all out in the open, maybe post the exchanges from both sides, do you really want that to happen?

1st sign of trouble this dog shoulda been swapped or refunded. not a battle over whos vet is right. theres enough evidence there right from the git go that this dog was not right.


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

there are those that breed for money and there are those that breed to better the breed research research research . i know my self there is only one guy in this state i will ever buy a chess from and it aint any of the big name breeders we all hear about regularly .


----------



## uplandman23 (Oct 16, 2008)

I did offer him a replacement puppy and to pay half of any of any surgery to make her be in less pain. Did you know that he ran her with a car to build up muscle. Did you know that the she came up lame at 6 months old but he did not contact me until she was 15 months old? Yes I did say that he could of over worked her and that is why she was lame. I also told him to keep her on kennel rest for a few days and see if that helped and if it didn't to have her looked at by a vet. I am RKK Kennels and if any of you want to contact me my number is 989-673-5835 or you can email me at [email protected] I have nothing to hide so please feel free to contact me.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Here is another place to go to find a great dog. 
http://www.cbrrescue.org/rescue_dogs.asp
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## montrose trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

RKK Kennels is the name. 
Rebekka and Kent, 
I honestly was just going to let it go with what I had originally written. First off you may want to look into loose ACL's before you start posting that as well because they are congenital which means IT COMES FROM BREEDING just like YOUR vet said. The technicality i was referring to was the informing the breeder by certified mail. I stupidly notified you by email which my lawyer had told me would not hold up if it was taken to court which is why we did not end up in small claims court. I figured i had lost enough already taking 2 days off from work and vet costs associated with tuke. Plus i drove damn near to q-see to take her to YOUR vet for a second opinion per the contract. I find it quite odd how if she does not have hip displagia how you were ready to offer me a new puppy from any litter but as soon as i said i wanted my money back you threw an absolute fit. Even though your vet is "legally blind" now i bet he could still hear and remember the conversation that took place. Also tuke was x-rayed by 2 vets. Mine and yours and both said she had hip displagia. This specialist you speak of... why is it 3 yrs later this is the first i am hearing of this. On the advice of my vet I chose not to take her to MSU to have certification done because its all board dependent as far as certification. You could have two different panels say different things so i chose to cut my losses and handle it a different way. I am very displeased with how this was handled on your part. Phone calls were not readily returned nor were emails. You are pretty much calling me a liar and I take great offense to that. I got royally screwed by RKK kennels who seemed trust worthy but come to find out could give two ****s less. I should have known that as soon as when i called RKK Kennels on the way home from picking my pup (not 20 min later) and saying i wanted to switch to the other female and RKK Kennels told me that it wasnt allowed because you were taking her to a show. 

RKK Kennels is a business that I would never do business with again nor would i recommend anyone i know do business with them either.


----------



## montrose trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Rebecca that is bull **** and you know it. I have never ran a dog with a car to build up muscle. Is taking tuke on walks and SLOW bike rides against all training. Your contract states that it was MY CHOICE of a refund or new puppy. I chose refund you threw a fit. End of story. As for the surgery she offered to pay half of an $1800 vet bill for one hip but why would she do that if HD wasnt present... doesnt make sense does it. Plus when i researched the surgery and talked to multiple vets they all said it was 50/50 i chose to make tuke comfortable with medicine and diet not a surgery that was a crap shoot.


----------



## montrose trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Robert
At this time we are still undeciede on what it is we will do. If and when we refund you your money it will be at our conveiecne.
Rebecca
----- Original Message -----
From: "bobby hursh" <[email protected]>
To: "rebecca kowalski" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, August 21, 2010 8:57:14 PM GMT -05:00 US/Canada Eastern
Subject: Re: Tuke


Rebecca, 
This has taken long enough to deal with. I have made my opinion clear that i want a refund on the purchase. Two vets have said that she has hip dysplagia. 
Robert Hursh 

--- On Wed, 8/4/10, rebecca kowalski <[email protected]> wrote: 



From: rebecca kowalski <[email protected]> 
Subject: Re: Tuke 
To: "bobby hursh" <[email protected]> 
Date: Wednesday, August 4, 2010, 2:17 AM 


I have not had the chance to go there yet. I am hoping to sometime this week. How is she doing on the new treatment. 
Rebecca 
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "bobby hursh" < [email protected] > 
To: "rebecca kowalski" < [email protected] > 
Sent: Saturday, July 31, 2010 1:55:43 PM GMT -06:00 US/Canada Central 
Subject: Tuke 


Rebecca, 
I was hoping to hear from you by now either by phone or by email. I was wondering what the other vet had said about the x-rays that you showed her and what is the next step as to getting my refund. Two vets have said that she has hip displagia and i would like to get this done and over with. 
Thank You, 
Robert 



Do any of these look familiar?


----------



## uplandman23 (Oct 16, 2008)

Really Robert I was willing to replace her before because I took you at your word. Before I called MSU to find out that there is NOWAY you could have felt her hip pop out and that you had been running her with your car. oh yeah you only did that once. There is a panel of 3 vets on the board of OFA and they grade by a number if the dog fall's within that number that is what there rating turns out to be. Apparently your vet knows nothing about OFA or hernia's as they told you that it would open back up when hunting. My vet said nothing about Loses knees being congentical as that can not be proven maybe your vet said that. This was a horrible experience for me as well have you done anything to help her NO I am sure you have not but yet she is a cherished member of your family. Oh and the reason I had a fit about refunding your money isn't because of any health issue's it because you where going to use the money for your wedding and do nothing for Tuke. I would love to see you in court so go a head and send me a letter by certified mail. I also did not brother to tell about the other vets because before I had a chance to have the x-rays looked at you went to your lawyer. And as for you changing your mind about which puppy you wanted you saw her at 6 weeks I took them to the show at 7 weeks old. I told you that I had someone else looking at the other puppy and you needed to make up your mind. I never told you that you could not change puppies. I told you out of all the pups that she was still the best one for you and she would have been.


----------



## uplandman23 (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes they do and as I said I was tiring to get into the other vets to have them looked but before I could I got the letter from your lawyer. So why bother telling you at this point. You had it in your head not to listen any ways. How about this make an appointment with any vet other than yours let me know when and where to be there I will pay for the x-rays and if they say HD than I will wright you a check right there on the spot for your refund.


----------



## uplandman23 (Oct 16, 2008)

You can't even get the right amount for the sugery it was 800 with out the x-ray not 1800. Thats right it does say choice but it also says the dog has to have OFA x-rays and she did not. And you did to run Tuke with a car. Your not the only one that keeps emails
Rebecca,
This past spring when tuke was just shy of a year i started training her getting her ready for the up coming hunting season. This involved retrieves, swimming, and running with Mallory and myself. These runs were not very long and started at about a quarter of a mile we only worked our way up to about 3/4 of a mile and never went any higher. she was only "roaded" once or twice and i noticed her hip popping so we stopped. I did all of this while consulting training books and i asked the vet if she was too young and he told me she wasnt too young to train. I didnt see any difference with the play she was gettting with the other dogs and the training. the amount of exercise was pretty equal. We actually noticed this happening when she was about 6 months old before any training had started. I thought it was just her growing and i would wait until she got older and if it persisted i would be concerned. I do give her glucosamine because i have to take it for my ankle that i broke while playing softball. She is going to the vet on wednesday and i will have him check her out and see if it may be from her possibly being out of shape.
THanks,
Bobby


----------

